
India's Menstruation Man - isuckatcoding
http://interactive.aljazeera.com/aje/shorts/india-menstruation-man/index.html
======
isuckatcoding
I feel as though the process he went through was how all good startups are
born. Found a problem, iterated, talked to (or tried at least) to talk to his
stakeholders and then found a scalable solution.

